# Maximum distance you can power vent?



## ericj (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm weighing the benefits/costs of wood vs. gas stove. 

If I installed a gas stove, the power vent would need to run quite a ways - about 20 feet. Is this distance possible? If so, approximately how much does power venting add to the cost? Thanks a ton.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 14, 2010)

For HHT brands they have power vent kits that allow up to 100ft of venting and up to like 12 elbows (with less total vent length). I do not think any of the stoves are tested with the power vent though. List price would be about $800 - $1000 more.

There no other way to run the vent? Is this 20ft horizontal you need to run? If so, where would you run the wood stove chimney, that is larger and has no power vent option for a horizontal run.


----------



## ericj (Oct 14, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> For HHT brands they have power vent kits that allow up to 100ft of venting and up to like 12 elbows (with less total vent length). I do not think any of the stoves are tested with the power vent though. List price would be about $800 - $1000 more.
> 
> There no other way to run the vent? Is this 20ft horizontal you need to run? If so, where would you run the wood stove chimney, that is larger and has no power vent option for a horizontal run.



Thanks for your reply. Yes, the run would be 20' horizontal. Because of the need to hookup natural gas, the gas stove would be located on a different wall then the wood stove. It would be nice to have the stove on the same wall as I'd planned for the wood stove. But I think running gas pipe would require some major sheetrock work! 

Just to check, can I tie the gas stove chimney in with the existing furnace/water heater chimney? Thanks


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 15, 2010)

A direct vent stove would need its own flue system. If you did a B-Vent it may be permissible to use the same flue as another B-Vent appliance but you would have to check with the stove dealer and the local inspector. I would not recommend it doing that though. I would do direct vent, which needs its own flue. Any place you planned on running a wood stove flue, you could run a gas stove flue.

Also, the cost of a professional to repair a few holes in drywall will be less than a power vent kit most likely.


----------



## summit (Oct 17, 2010)

Town and Country makes a nice fireplace you can powervent up to 100' of run!..... it can even vent downwards!


----------

